# Westbranch walleye bonanza



## allwayzfishin

Well, I went right after the rains to hit some spots I found yesterday. Got a limit of big girls in less than an hour. Fun fished till about 8. Caught fish at 3 of the four spots. 2 of which can be easily fished by shore. Not a far walk from parking either which is good to know. Water temp went from 36 yesterday to 39-40 today. Selinsky shad hj10 caught all fish except for a few on ghost. Definitely a night to remember. The park ranger came through when I was packing up and was nice enough to take a picture for me. This cold front tho will most likely shut it all down unfortunately. Glad I went.


----------



## floater99

Nice catch of EYES you got there sir congrats


----------



## Flathead76

Nice fish


----------



## allwayzfishin

Here’s a spot I’ll share that’s so accessible it’s silly. I landed I think 5 in this area. Casting north onto the point. If you can distinguish the spot in this pic then you know westbranch well.


----------



## Dillon Friend

Good night out for sure. Keep up the good work and tight lines bud


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Good job A!


----------



## allwayzfishin

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Good job A!


Thanks man! I knew I was on to something when I caught those two yesterday at dusk.


----------



## kayakcrazy

Well done!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Nice size for inland lake!


----------



## c. j. stone

I'd say you have a 10 point lead on "twisted" at this point in your "competition"!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

c. j. stone said:


> I'd say you have a 10 point lead on "twisted" at this point in your "competition"!!


Lol, nah...his muskie is something that I’m trying to beat size wise. My biggest is at I think 43”...tiny compared to what’s swimming around at the Branch. I just wish it wasn’t an 1hr 20 min drive. I’ll be camping tho for multiple nights, searching for that special fish each day once the weather stabilizes. My gear is ready.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I haven’t seen anything posted from twisted since the contest started. He’s probably fishing his ass off, lol.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Congrats


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

WOW!!! I may have gotten myself into something here LMAO.

Good job! I try to get out during the week but it's hard with 50 plus hour work weeks. I fish alot ... or as much as I can through the werkends...I spend alot of time going off my past notes/maps and game planning for my weekend trips.

...i just may have to "cheat alittle" and dust my little 12 foot boat...lol.

Good job and tight lines.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Nice work! WB has some big girls in her and I feel is CONSTANTLY overlooked by Milton and Berlin. I'm glad someone on here is putting in their hard work and nonetheless sharing their success without too much detail. That's class. Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## bobberbucket

Great catch & equally great report! I bet you were pumped coming back in to the ramp!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louisvillefisherman

Great catch and equally as good report. Straight to the point without playing games, yet conservative enough not to give the farm away. Kudos to you and congrats on achieving what many would consider a lifetime goal.


----------



## sherman51

nothing like night fishing when you feel that bump on your lure. I always use braid for nighttime fishing and feel for the slightest bump. CONGRATS on finding them. nice looking fish to boot.
sherman


----------



## allwayzfishin

c. j. stone said:


> I'd say you have a 10 point lead on "twisted" at this point in your "competition"!!


I wonder if the moderators can send me a couple OGF stickers to put on my boat? That way everyone knows its me when out and about?


----------



## polebender

allwayzfishin said:


> I wonder if the moderators can send me a couple OGF stickers to put on my boat? That way everyone knows its me when out and about?


You can buy them and they’ll send them to you!


----------



## Tall Tales

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 288731
> View attachment 288733
> Well, I went right after the rains to hit some spots I found yesterday. Got a limit of big girls in less than an hour. Fun fished till about 8. Caught fish at 3 of the four spots. 2 of which can be easily fished by shore. Not a far walk from parking either which is good to know. Water temp went from 36 yesterday to 39-40 today. Selinsky shad hj10 caught all fish except for a few on ghost. Definitely a night to remember. The park ranger came through when I was packing up and was nice enough to take a picture for me. This cold front tho will most likely shut it all down unfortunately. Glad I went.


Nice fish! I was just about to post this is time we fish WB for eyes from shore! Congrats!


----------



## eyecatchum2

Awesome night on WB! I know that spot, did you try any other colors?


----------



## buckeyebowman

This is just so classic! It's a scenario that has worked for me many times. Severe cold front coming, warm winds just howling out of the SW, and the closer you can fish before the front comes through the better the fishing gets! 

You hit it exactly right! Congrats!


----------



## allwayzfishin

eyecatchum2 said:


> Awesome night on WB! I know that spot, did you try any other colors?


Just those two I mentioned in the report. Both caught fish. I had many other colors to choose from but I was trying to match what came out of a previous WB walleyes belly.


----------



## keepinitreel

Awesome job. I kind of gave up on West Branch but it shows you need to be persistent.
I caught limits many years ago near the beach and it was after a front came through... I just got lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

It’s not about luck, its about paying attention to what happens around you . If you have a moment that’s significant to the situation, take note and look for repetition.


----------



## Skippy

Allwayzfishin is so right. It's not about luck, it's about paying attention. 
And that's not for just fishing either.


----------



## buckeyebowman

allwayzfishin said:


> It’s not about luck, its about paying attention to what happens around you . If you have a moment that’s significant to the situation, take note and look for repetition.


Exactly. Many years ago my buddy and I bought a used outboard from a guy in Poland, OH. That Saturday morning we're at Causeway Bait looking to rent a boat to hang it on, when who walks in but the guy we bought the motor from. He told us to forget the rental and fish with him. He said, "This is going to be awesome!" 

It was the exact same scenario that I described above. The wind had been out of the SW for 3-4 days, and it was howling since the front was on us! It was a bite like I haven't experienced on Mosquito before or since! It didn't matter what you threw in the lake, you caught fish! We quickly limited and were in the process of culling. It was fast and furious because we could "see" the front.

There was well defined line in the sky where the clouds ended and the blue sky began. BTW, this was a dry front with no rain or storms with it. The instant the clouds moved past and the Sun came out, it was like God threw a switch. The bite was over! We fished a while longer, but the lake had gone dead as a stone. 

Quite an educational morning, and we all went home with limits.


----------



## Mikj8689

Those are some awesome fish. Spent a lot of time on west branch targeting eyes earlier this year. Was hard to stay consistent but when I did get into them they were always fat healthy fish. I too believe the walleye population in much better then most believe. Right about the time I thought I had them figured out they would switch up and leave me clueless again. Pretty sure that’s why I put so much time in on that lake, always felt the fish were one up on me lol. Thanks for the Great report, loved seeing this.


----------



## 1MoreKast

In my experiences walleye fishing WB if the wind was consistent so was the fishing.


----------



## Daego Doug

nice fish,thanks


----------



## sonar

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 288735
> Here’s a spot I’ll share that’s so accessible it’s silly. I landed I think 5 in this area. Casting north onto the point. If you can distinguish the spot in this pic then you know westbranch well.


thanks for the post 'always'..!! You"re a Sportsman!!


----------



## c. j. stone

Good Job on finding and catching those fish! I've been touting WB to be a good, if not great place for eyes for a long time on here. The State annual stocking past few years, supplementing the(meager) natural reproduction that a few of us knew was happening, has to put it right up there with some of our other better-known inland walleye lakes. By using a bit of your intel/fishing knowledge and focusing on a few specific areas using traditional walleye programs, you've set yourself up for many successful trips! Many people take a "shotgun" approach and get frustrated with what amounts to a very difficult lake to figure out! You are to be commended for posting this(likely the best non-muskie report yet), on West Branch!


----------



## 25asnyder

Be awesome to get on some hogs thru the ice like that


----------



## kit carson

Buddy called me at lunch, he was on the west side of rocksprings rd. Said he was on about 2.5 inches


----------



## 25asnyder

Ya not to much ice yet I was on a small pond yesterday it only had 3in big lakes def not ready yet


----------



## allwayzfishin

For those that messaged me for locations. Here are the 3 spots I caught fish from. You don’t need a boat to fish these locations either. Waders would be sufficient. I bet these spots will be productive again in the spring or ice fishing. These areas are pretty much the same areas that attract walleye on other lakes.


----------



## 25asnyder

Your awesome dude thanks for the info I fish all over idk if I’ll make it there but we will see if the ice gets good


----------



## kit carson

Thanks I have lived by this lake for over 40 years, rocksprings and rt 5. Definately have to put in your time on thus lake, very overlooked lake for ice fishing


----------



## allwayzfishin

That marina with the permanent docks would also be a key area imo to try for crappie now and into spring


----------



## allwayzfishin

I’m not sure when I’ll make it back to West Branch but if you go or whomever goes during ice season. I’ll be more than happy to network with others to share info/tips/tricks with. That’s what this site is all about. To learn and share knowledge. Tights lines everyone and be safe out there on the ice this season.


----------



## fmader

Excellent report and intel. I've never fished WB and have concentrated on Mosquito this past year. I may have to give WB a shot for some hard water fishing in the up coming weeks... especially since it's closer to home too.


----------



## kit carson

Just got off the lake 2.5 to 3 inches at best west side if rocksprings rd caught some dink perch and crappie a couple big white bass and one walleye around 3 lbs. Heading back out in the morning, be careful if you intend to try it tomorrow alot of soft spots


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> That marina with the permanent docks would also be a key area imo to try for crappie now and into spring


You'd think so, and and I've tried hard and soft water pretty thoroughly off those docks. Didn't get a bite! I do well on panfish(and seen nice eyes caught!) in a similar area at Mosquito which is MUch shallower! See my post in recent thread on dock fishing during off season.


----------



## kit carson

Plan on snooping around westbranch tomorrow to see how it made.out from the storm, we got at least 10 inches out here then another blast this afternoon. Well let everyone know how the ice looks


----------



## kit carson

By the way the walleye I got Friday night was mighty tastey today for dinner


----------



## fmader

kit carson said:


> Plan on snooping around westbranch tomorrow to see how it made.out from the storm, we got at least 10 inches out here then another blast this afternoon. Well let everyone know how the ice looks


Any news on the condition of the ice?


----------



## kit carson

Will let you know hitting it after work


----------



## fmader

kit carson said:


> Will let you know hitting it after work


Great! Thank you!


----------



## K gonefishin

kit carson said:


> Just got off the lake 2.5 to 3 inches at best west side if rocksprings rd caught some dink perch and crappie a couple big white bass and one walleye around 3 lbs. Heading back out in the morning, be careful if you intend to try it tomorrow alot of soft spots



Did you walk off the kayak landing? 

I ice fished branch last year, fished all around goose and a hump near the east launch, marked fish but didn't' catch anything buddy had something big one for a brief second on a big rap, we were targeting musky or walleye didn't bother with anything finesse.


----------



## Maplehick

The east end was still open on Monday. I hear of some brave die hards on 2 " west of rocksprings

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yeah that was me just got off the lake, fished west of rocksprings road main.lake still a little sketchy. Caught a walleye this past weekend, had a nice one to the bottom if the hole tonight but lost it right when I was going to gaff it. Still soft in spots but a solid 4


----------



## Maplehick

I dont fish that end much. But maybe I'll see ya on the east end good luck stay dry! And tight lines

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yep won't be to much longer


----------



## c. j. stone

kit carson said:


> Yep won't be to much longer


This rain today might be making the " sketchy ice" more recognizable. When the "melt" refreezes this weekend, it should be on!


----------



## Maplehick

That's my thoughts to. Will be out somewhere this weekend 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Did a ride around WB this morning , most of the snow is off the ice some slushy spots and some water but not bad so far, locked up toward the dam, ramp lots are a mess. They’ll be a skating rink when it refreezes this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader

It's be nice if this rain was a day earlier and give the ice another day to freeze for the weekend. Not sure if I'll get out anywhere Saturday or not. I don't really want to waste a trip. But I'm thinking or sure Sunday.


----------



## kit carson

If this rain stops soon me and my buddy might give the branch a shot tonight


----------



## K gonefishin

kit carson said:


> If this rain stops soon me and my buddy might give the branch a shot tonight


Bad idea.


----------



## snag

Rain stopped here in Ravenna, it’s suppose to start getting colder after 7. Teens on Friday. Hope the parking lot gets down to gravel before it freezes up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Me to I was a bear to get out last night, must of been foot and half of snow in the lot


----------



## Maplehick

The ramp parking lot wasn't to bad this evening. But the edges were garage out the first fifteen feet. The east ramp was better only melted out the first five or so feet. I think Saturday evening after work I'll give the east ramp a try. It's to close to home not to

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Might take a trip to Erie saturday morning if it's a no go I will be out there saturday also


----------



## snag

Trying a farm pond on Friday afternoon then maybe the branch on Saturday late. Next week this time weather reports are saying a high of -4 lows of -12 a artic blast coming from central Canada. Will be able to cover any part of the lakes then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader

snag said:


> Trying a farm pond on Friday afternoon then maybe the branch on Saturday late. Next week this time weather reports are saying a high of -4 lows of -12 a artic blast coming from central Canada. Will be able to cover any part of the lakes then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm likely going to Mosquito Sunday. With these temps next week, I think we might give West Branch a shot next weekend after The Arctic Hammer comes down. Neither I or my fishing buddy has ever fished West Branch, but we're really intrigued by it after I downloaded the maps. Plus it's closer to home than Mosquito. Any insight would be appreciated. We'll be targeting Walleye. I think we'll likely start around the areas that the OP pointed out.


----------



## esox72

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 289817
> View attachment 289819
> For those that messaged me for locations. Here are the 3 spots I caught fish from. You don’t need a boat to fish these locations either. Waders would be sufficient. I bet these spots will be productive again in the spring or ice fishing. These areas are pretty much the same areas that attract walleye on other lakes.


You just circled 3 of the best Muskie spots on the lake also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Westbranch should be ready by next week for sure, the rain really wrecked it which surprised me and my buddy. Definately a overlooked lake.


----------



## snag

I’m going to try the east area next week after the coming deep freeze, hitting a pond this afternoon hope it didn’t get to messed up with the rain. 

Kit, did you get on the ice since the rain. I read the shore was rotten.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We tried yesterday was definately a no go, really surprised it turned to crap. Will be good to go in a couple days for sure


----------



## snag

Thanks a lot , I’ll wait till mid week with the coming cold blast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Checked the east ramp this afternoon at wb there were 4 on the ice kinda where I fish. But i think I'll wait till morning and give it a shot the spud didn't sound the same even. The spots I cut holes looked like 3- 3.5

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

I went to milton before wb at Robinson point it's still sketchy 1-4 depending on where the spud lands. I'm talking a couple feet from 1-4 and lots of rotten ice on top

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Maplehick said:


> Checked the east ramp this afternoon at wb there were 4 on the ice kinda where I fish. But i think I'll wait till morning and give it a shot the spud didn't sound the same even. The spots I cut holes looked like 3- 3.5
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


I ment 4 people on the ice

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Thanks I want to go out that way later in the week. It’s going to be where to go after the freeze, should be fairly safe ice on most lakes by next weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

I'm sure its pretty good now I'm just getting old lol

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Maplechick I seen you pull in should of come out. Marked a few no takers, punched a bunch of holes around that bar. Ice was solid no cracking at all. Still be careful. On the way home two shanties on the west side of rocksprings road


----------



## Maplehick

Thanks kit I didnt bring anything but a spud and spikes just left work. Will give it a try in the mornin 

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Will be hitting the branch after work this afternoon will post conditions thus evening


----------



## kit carson

Just got off the lake wind was pretty brutal, lake cracking and popping up a storm. Probably a combination of making ice and them possibly lowering the lake. A ton of.marks only one solid hit.


----------



## snag

Took a ride around west branch this morning and the lake is real smooth hardly any snow, it’s cleats time for sure. Saw one shanty off of the west paved ramp. But be carefull at east and west ramps roads they are pure ice ,went in to east ramp and it was slick decided to turn around before going in all the way and got hung up on ice. Got lucky a fella stopped and gave me a push. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

I have a little time Sunday morning I mite brave the parking lot at the east ramp. And people worry about me being on the lake. The drive in is the scary part. Lol

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

I called the office at lake Milton about putting something on the roadway, lady said they have been salting it - yeah right . Told her anything would help, so I wouldn’t count on it..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick

Managed to get out on wb a few hours this evening a couple of dink perch. 7 to 8 in of ice

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Will be drilling some holes there tomorrow,


----------



## Maplehick

Good luck kit. I have a family project in the morning if we finish early enough I'll try to get out one last time for the ice season.

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

One last time keep the faith thus warm up shouldn't hurt the ice much at all


----------



## Maplehick

No I will start making syrup on Monday. Two hobbies. Same time of the year SUCKS!

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Gotcha good luck with the syrup making


----------



## kit carson

Started at at rocksprings rd drilling headed west the swung around the channel and headed east. Managed to get on the other side of the bridge and keep heading east. We must of walked two miles and drilled 100 holes, not one taker. That lake is a bear.


----------



## snag

That must have been the-three of you just past the bridge around 3:30 as I went by coming back from walborn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yep that was us, we pound that lake hard it's just a son of gun ice fishing. We managed a few eyes this winter but alot of work out in to get them for sure.


----------



## kit carson

Hitting the branch after work will be heading west of rocksprings rd tonight will give report later this evening


----------



## kit carson

Hit the branch ice is holding up really well it's a strong 8 inches plus in the west side of rocksprings rd. Marked a ton of fish again could only manage a few white bass and small perch. Those walleye are just not cooperating this season so far.


----------



## Maplehick

Hope the ice holds till this next cold shot

Sent from my SM-J727P using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Same here sure hope so


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I'm sorry boys...this is last year around this time out @ the dam <westbranch> almost same weather pattern...just a week or 2 earlier this year. I will be out doing scout/recon this weekend @ westbranch dam and other areas. Will post my findings and pictures. 

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...almost a month later after ice out and a few trips last year...2 eyes plus my 1st 2018 muskie off the dam <westbranch>

...I have caught muskie/eyes after ice out over the years as soon as March 6th.

...that 2016 muskie was on the little side as far as length...but a FATTY!

LOL...good times right there...frozen fingers and wet feet. Goosebumps just now!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...just looked up some notes from last year...the dam @ westbranch. Can't show ya everything...pm me if you ever got ?'s...

...I am no expert ... only in my backyard by the fire pit lol. 

My best advice is ... TIME. put it in and keep a hook in the water. 

Don.


----------



## kit carson

I live by rocksprings and rt 5 been there for almost 42 years. This is probably the most confusing this lake has been ice fishing. Me and my buddy have definately pit alot of time and effort in that lake over the years. Seems like it goes in these weird cycles. Really don't remember a winter this tough putting some eyes on the ice.


----------



## fmader

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I'm sorry boys...this is last year around this time out @ the dam <westbranch> almost same weather pattern...just a week or 2 earlier this year. I will be out doing scout/recon this weekend @ westbranch dam and other areas. Will post my findings and pictures.
> 
> Don.


How's the fishing off of the dam. I've seen some pics of musky from the dam, and yes, would love to catch one, but are another fish caught from the dam.. walleye?

What presentations are productive?

Sorry for the silly questions. I've just never fished WB, but I certainly want to this year.

Thank you.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

The fishing off the dam can be amazing! It's so long and deep with north and south ends shallow and with sand bars. Muskie/walleye/white bass/channel cat/crappie...they are all there. My boots have probably touched 75% of those darn rocks on the dam lol.

Early in the year...which will be soon I like to throw small scatter raps/jigs/or anything with a perch pattern to it. I've also had alot of hook ups with natural fish lure patterns...bluegill/smallmouth bass/largemouth bass and even pike pattern. Another color combo that seems effective is anything black and silver. The dam over the last few years becomes very weedy during summer hours and almost un fishable from shore. 

As far as a time to fish it...I've noticed it really doesn't matter if it's 6 am noon or late afternoon...I've had success all day. Cloudy conditions and alittle wind from the west are best. I rarely fish the dam after hours...I'm talking like after midnight. Hope some of this helps.

Don.


----------



## fmader

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> The fishing off the dam can be amazing! It's so long and deep with north and south ends shallow and with sand bars. Muskie/walleye/white bass/channel cat/crappie...they are all there. My boots have probably touched 75% of those darn rocks on the dam lol.
> 
> Early in the year...which will be soon I like to throw small scatter raps/jigs/or anything with a perch pattern to it. I've also had alot of hook ups with natural fish lure patterns...bluegill/smallmouth bass/largemouth bass and even pike pattern. Another color combo that seems effective is anything black and silver. The dam over the last few years becomes very weedy during summer hours and almost un fishable from shore.
> 
> As far as a time to fish it...I've noticed it really doesn't matter if it's 6 am noon or late afternoon...I've had success all day. Cloudy conditions and alittle wind from the west are best. I rarely fish the dam after hours...I'm talking like after midnight. Hope some of this helps.
> 
> Don.


Thanks, Don. Very helpful. I'll be looking forward to your reports on the ice melt. Maybe I'll see you out there!


----------



## westbranchbob

I refuse to give up on this lake through the ice....but jeeze it's tough...I've had maybe 2 or 3 decent trips and far more fails... Been out by the dam..goose island.. Rock springs road...Marina Bay ...shallow....deep... And everywhere in between.. finesse to big bait power fishing.. it's a head scratcher for sure...the rain will have muddied up the rock springs area which kills it...the main hump out in front of the main ramp by the dam would be my first spot to try...but holy hell I've had scattered success out there...might be time for a long hike next weekend...I have a spot in mind but it'll take forever to get there.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I agree with you totally I refuse to give up also, in my over 40 years of fishing westbranch it seems I have walked and drilled holes from rt 14 to waylaid rd. Have had some really good days on the ice but most of the time not. Eventually I'll run into them.


----------



## snag

With the minimum amount of snow now it should be a bit easier to get to some spots now with this cold snap firming up the ice. Have a bay to get to to try after the water clears up after the past rain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob

Snag could we possibly be thinking of the same spot? I'm already filling in my young pack mule on the walk we might be making next weekend...trying to trim down the equipment so she isn't dragging a 60 pound sled 3 miles lol. But if we're are thinking of the same deep water bay we definitely need to hook up .

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy

lol,,,, I found that spot;

Just wondering Bob,,,,, Many years ago, I use'ta fish the 'tracks' way down on the West end,,,
are you guys still able to see the RR tracks towards the East??
I would imagine that it's totally buried now, with mud.


----------



## c. j. stone

Man Jer, you got me with that attachment!??


----------



## westbranchbob

Lol....you talking about the old tunnel under the tracks? Used to hike back in there and Wade or float tube it in the spring...lots of nice flooded willows out at the mouth, always a ski lurking around that area, one would think it might fish during ice season, crap now I got another hike to take.....sigh

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

When the water is low in late summer- fall you can wade out to the old RR bed . It still has the big stones along the old bed and a few stumps in the area. 

Bob - remember off of rainypt the spot you told me about for the fall bite. 

Doboy that map is a oldie looking at it in the area of the dam I saw a spot marked ski jump. But contours don’t change, and most stumps are still there. West end still had the rr bed and cover near it still a good producer .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

Those "hot spots" are too far to run in my boat from my preferred launch, Gilbert(east ramp)! Your eyes over there are "safe"-for now!


----------



## Doboy

snag said:


> When the water is low in late summer- fall you can wade out to the old RR bed . *It still has the big stones along the old bed and a few stumps in the area.*
> Bob - remember off of rainypt the spot you told me about for the fall bite.
> 
> Doboy that map is a oldie looking at it in the area of the dam I saw a spot marked ski jump. But contours don’t change, and most stumps are still there. *West end still had the rr bed and cover near it still a good producer .*
> 
> 
> Yep,,, just wondering,,,,, sounds like the same spot.
> the last time I was there,,,,, we caught about a dozen slabs off of that pile of stones.
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="c. j. stone,
> Man Jer, you got me with that attachment!??
> 
> lol,,, C J Ya hard to believe huh,,,,, a fishing hot-spot MAP older than BOTH OF US! ;>)


----------



## snag

c. j. stone said:


> Those "hot spots" are too far to run in my boat from my preferred launch, Gilbert(east ramp)! Your eyes over there are "safe"-for now!


In the spring you can launch a small boat off the Knapp road launch, it’s deep enough then , but later in summer it’s gets to shallow. A good pike spot in another month or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob

Welp the secret mission has been planned, gotta hunt up a little info this week but next Saturday it looks like I'm taking a hike, hopefully one of my super secret spring wading spots hold some eyes in deeper water , honestly I don't know why we didn't think of this sooner.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Did a ride around WBranch this morning and nobody out! Nothing new there! A lot of open water east of RS road bridge, ramp areas bad looking, a lot of shore is crappy looking. Did see two deer out and some bunny hunters. Have to get a plan together to get to a fishing area this week.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Did my own ride around this morning too. I stopped at the east launch and busted out the binoculars and scoped the dam area...its frozen lol. Took a picture off Knapp road looking northeast then drove on down to rock spring and snapped some pictures. I started my morning out at milton spillway around 8:30 am 2 gates wide open. I didnt really fish but did a walk around up in the woods. Ended up @ Berlin spillway and it was up running there to...gauge on phone said almost 3.5.

I had a couple friends out @ westbranch on Saturday snapping pictures for us. 

...last picture was heading east on 5 don't ask how I got it at 55 mph lol. Just point and shoot...a mysterious railroad bridge/tunnel...

Don.


----------



## westbranchbob

That tunnel ain't nothing... disregard that pic..shallow and full of debris, no reason to check that out... just saying......lol....now the old RR bridge at Knapp Russ launch ...all the way up in the brush...that baby has a deep hole there....I bet like get up there in the spring... maybe even some decent crappie....but who wants to walk that far?

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

That’s the RR tunnel WB Bob was talking about before, they did some work down in the bottom last summer and now I see some old furniture dumped at the end of the drive, also posted now , never was before. So not sure who owns it. I’ll skip that spot this year, not fond of going over the tracks. I have closer areas to go. Nice pics by the way..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

LOL...disregard or redirect lol. I have a buddy that a few years back when water was up and high take his boat all the way to that tunnel by 5...he said not much going on back there...but did have luck with pike and bass at the mouth before his journey to the tunnel.

Don.


----------



## Mikj8689

I grew up on Knapp rd and fished those tunnels a lot. Use to cut through woods behind house and down a hill. Then walk the creek down. Before property lines and such even mattered to me.lol. Use to catch a lot of bass under the 5 tunnel. Really would catch a lot of everything. When I was younger it never even clicked that it fed into west branch because we never ventured out to mouth of it. Always thought this was our secret honey hole until I got older and found out otherwise. Lol Use to catch our bait in few holes further upstream.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...while out @ rock spring today and walking around a bit...the sounds the ice was making was ...awesome! Sometimes it would echo for a bit...kinda spooky even while on land lol.

Don.


----------



## westbranchbob

Damn...they posted that spot... figures...oh well been quite a few years since I've been there...I'll stick to my go to spots... maybe I'll finally get the take out there this spring so I can get on some better crappie spots during the spawn...that walking in waders is getting old for long hikes on warm days.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Will be hitting the branch tomorrow for my Monday through Friday ice fishing will post results and ice conditions


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...have you tried <leeches> and live ones at that? I know they are hard to come by this time of year...Mark's bait on 14 has them but not sure if any in stock now...I've caught them out at ladue in mid summer by taking my shoes and socks off and walking out in water by launch...I would sink my feet in the sand/gravel and wait a couple minutes then step out and have a few attachments to my ankles lol...sometimes big ones lol...I know it's not the normal way to catch some but works for me.

Don.


----------



## snag

kit carson said:


> Will be hitting the branch tomorrow for my Monday through Friday ice fishing will post results and ice conditions


Good luck and be carefull, spud the whole way , some weird looking spots off shore, plus the shoreline never firmed up like I thought it would. Now we have a snow cover over it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob

Ya I hope that snow doesn't get too deep, need access for sure, bc careful if you go out twords RS road area...lots of open water, would love to see the rain get out of the forecast.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Spillway

Anyone know if the ice is safe at the west boat launch off of Cable line Rd?


----------



## kit carson

I doubt it lots of water runs in that end of the lake, might be able to get off on the sharp curve in the road where Knapp rd used to go


----------



## snag

Spillway said:


> Anyone know if the ice is safe at the west boat launch off of Cable line Rd?


I was at the west paved ramp on Sunday getting fresh minnow water and it’s broke up by the ramp, you may have to hike along the shoreline to get on at a better spot. After last nights cold temps it should b easier now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spillway

Is there a safe place to fish West Branch with easy access for dragging a heavy sled?


----------



## kit carson

If you can get on stay west of rocksprings road check out the gravel ramp west of the bridge


----------



## kit carson

Fished the branch last two evenings, campground and out from the east boat ramp. Ice is 3 to 4 inches with alot of open water around. Had some decent marks but couldn't get them to commit. Will be trying again tomorrow after work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

kit carson said:


> Fished the branch last two evenings, campground and out from the east boat ramp. Ice is 3 to 4 inches with alot of open water around. Had some decent marks but couldn't get them to commit. Will be trying again tomorrow after work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Kit, 
Your marking dink gills and perch out there man. There’s no walleye in west branch lol


----------



## shanewilliamson

Thanks for the report kit. I was hoping to fish there this weekend. 2 weeks ago I had a couple of great crappie days and had something huge break off a ripping rap.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yeah had some really nice marks on the vexilar hoping they want to.play tonight. They have to be starting to stack up on the east end of the lake soon I'm sure, then it's on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## westbranchbob

Walleyes in West Branch??? Lies all lies! There are about as many walleyes in that lake as there are smallmouth.... where's twisted at? I need my spring dam report now that I've moved to Kent. Twisted....how's the breakup looking???

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

They might be starting the pre spawn stage soon it's that time


----------



## kit carson

I forgot there is no walleye in westbranch!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

allwayzfishin said:


> Kit,
> Your marking dink gills and perch out there man. There’s no walleye in west branch lol


You're not far off on that assessment! Pop. very dismal! You may have caught the "last few" left in there!!!(see attached ODNR graph)
I'm told that the drop in 2018 at BERLIN is being(WILL BE!) addressed! Milton is OK, another survey this Fall at WB, hoping for better results!


----------



## kit carson

Not seeing any graph 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

kit carson said:


> Not seeing any graph
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Click on the thumbnail graph to enlarge!
DISMAL Results, Indeed! Just hope they don't Give Up on them like they did the stripers in the mid '90's!(See avatar pic for what we were catching when they "stopped" stocking!) If you're catching walleye in WB, TELL the ODNR about it(We DIDN'T tell them abt the striper success! so they ASSUMED the stocking wasn't worth the effort/expense and simply stopped!)


----------



## Lewzer

I went by WB last night. There were two guys ice fishing a couple hundred yards north of the RS ramp. I beeped at you a couple of times so if you are on here...that was me! They had open water about 75 yards behind them and more open water about 100 yards in front of them.
I watched the one guy drill three more holes and it took about 2 seconds per hole so you know the ice wasn't that thick.
Most of the open water around the Knapp Rd bridge is refrozen. Lots of open water at RS bridge. The beach is open and marina and CL ramps are frozen all the way down to the dam.
It won't be long. I'm about ready to drag the kayak down the hill at RS bridge just to get on the water. The gravel launch as RS is still ice covered.
Next week is going to freeze everything back up and delay the boating season a bit.


----------



## kit carson

We seen you last night ice is a good solid 3 +inches where we where, fished east boat ramp night before same kind of ice. Hitting it again tonight.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewzer

Driving down the parking lot at first I thought it was two people out in kayaks. Then I saw the ice. I thought it might be you as you been posting WB reports quite a bit. How the crappie been hitting this winter?


----------



## kit carson

Crappie been pretty decent haven't run into the big slabs yet but enough to take home for some good meals

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Talked to curt Wagner from district 3 ( head of stocking) he told me westbranch, Berlin, lake milton and a few others in the area are stocked at a rate if 100 per acre (walleye). The survival rate is single digit percentage wise, some years is higher than others. They stock fingerlings, he did say westbranch is definately down from previous years. Sure hope things improve.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

kit carson said:


> Talked to curt Wagner from district 3 ( head of stocking) he told me westbranch, Berlin, lake milton and a few others in the area are stocked at a rate if 100 per acre (walleye). The survival rate is single digit percentage wise, some years is higher than others. They stock fingerlings, he did say westbranch is definately down from previous years. Sure hope things improve.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


The graph I posted is from him and shows pretty much a straight line(on/near the bottom) for WB! Not sure what is meant "down from previous years"? I think they're in there somewhere-just hiding from the State(orrr, the muskies are eating them)!


----------



## kit carson

They are definately in there just have to really work to find them, the ones we are catching are usually 18 to 22 inches long, just not in great numbers like previous years.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

The walleye that I've caught over the last 4 years have been getting a bit bigger. And last April caught a solid 3 pounder and seen several other 3ish pound eyes pulled...I did get a few right at 15 inches.

Da Dam @ the branch.

Don.


----------

